# How Much Information Can I get with a VIN# (for free) ?



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

One of my customers has offered to sell a car that has sat in their backyard for about 5 years for a dollar. Her 30-something son defaulted on a loan when the car developed transmission problems and it's been sitting there ever since. She thinks he might owe around $1000.

I'm willing to mess with it as long as I don't lose money at the end of the day. They have almost no documentation. No contract, do not know the name of the finance company. She thinks the finance company has gone out of business. All I have is a reciept from the State from the last time the title was transferred, so I have the VIN# and that's about it.

I tried running the VIN# on various "free" car report web-sites and the only useful information I could find was that it was not reported stolen and it has never been totalled. Is there anything else I can learn for free?

The car is a 1990 Acura 4-door Sedan. She thinks it has transmission problems, the tires are flat, and no keys. Is there a way for me to get clear title, or is this way more trouble than it is worth?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

If the car has been sitting on grass or soil I would stay away from it as moisture from the ground in those 5 years would have rusted out alot of things including the floor boards, brake lines, oil pan, fuel lines and others. Have you tried carfax?

CARFAX - Vehicle History Reports and VIN number check


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Don't know about how much info you can get with the VIN.....stuff has to be reported first.

Place a lien against the owner (finance company....should have been listed on the title. We only get a memorandum of title, in my state, until the finance company releases the original). Might have to get the son's SS# and trace the title through the local BMV and they can pull a copy of the memorandum title....gonna take some cooperation from all parties....you need to know who to file the lien against. If attorneys are required, it may cost more than the car is worth......see what you can do yourself. If the woman is the property owner she may be able to file a lien for storage.....unless you have a clear title, this will involve the court system and a reasonable time for the owner to provide a defense or rebuttal.


----------

